

SpaceX has discovered what caused its Falcon 9 rocket to crash land and explode - simas
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-did-the-spacex-falcon-9-crash-2015-4

======
CodeWriter23
I think there is a bit too much focus on the crashing in the media. Give 'em 5
or 6 tries, they're doing something that all others have deemed impossible or
impractical in the past. I think they will nail it next time.

------
transfire
Dear Mr Musk,

Perhaps it would be best to work with nature and land the thing on it's side.

Heavily Yours, Gravity

